# Latest from Express Eventing!



## DuckToller (30 November 2008)

At the moment,  according to my fairly reliable teenage daughter sat a few rows back from C, Bettina Hoy is lying 1st, Mary King 2nd, Olli T 4th.  No idea how many left to go in the dressage but she is thoroughly enjoying it.  

(I am pi$$ed off that I didn't go, and am putting off the rest of the mucking out still to do by procrastinating on the forum).


----------



## teapot (30 November 2008)

Oo fabby


----------



## lucretia (30 November 2008)

figured someone on here would post all the info and dont worry i didnt go either, too cold and damp for me!


----------



## DuckToller (30 November 2008)

She said they have shut the roof, but not sure how much good that will do in sunny Wales...


----------



## lauraanddolly (30 November 2008)

Great at last some results, been searching high and low for something to tell me what is going on down there!! 
 Please thank your daughter from me!


----------



## moogrrr (30 November 2008)

Exciting news! Gutted i didn't go!

I have been searching on the internet for results but there is nothing anywhere! It is on Sky next Friday night, but is it on the internet today anywhere?

(Otherwise i am stuck with the OH and football all afternoon!!)


----------



## MissDeMeena (30 November 2008)

What about 3rd??  am guessing it'll be some foreign type she hasn't heard of??
But re. 1st, 2nd and 4th, not alot of change from a normal comp. so ALW and AP either agree with the other judges/know what they are talking about, or don't have alot of sway on the marks..

Any news on the Jodie Kidd - Tara P-T thing???


----------



## clairel (30 November 2008)

Oh Oh more info please!!!!
It's killing me not being able to be there!


----------



## Daffodil (30 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Great at last some results, been searching high and low for something to tell me what is going on down there!! 
 Please thank your daughter from me! 

[/ QUOTE ]

And from me too.    Did think about going but too far to go.  If it had been in London I definitely would.


----------



## lauraanddolly (30 November 2008)

I known what you mean Daffodil, if it had been held at a london venue I may have pushed to go - but the Isle of wight to cardiff is a bit of a trek. 
 I don't have sky either so unless it does get shown on horse and country I won't see it at all!


----------



## MissDeMeena (30 November 2008)

I can add that Lucy Wiegers is in 6th and that the jumping is now about to start..


----------



## DuckToller (30 November 2008)

I'm guessing it's someone whose name she can't spell!  Not heard anything for a while, she has not long had a debit card, suspect she is off shopping during the break - could be expensive...  

Will text her and INSIST she updates us all


----------



## lucretia (30 November 2008)

alec hua thingy (sorry alec) was third my spy said.


----------



## DuckToller (30 November 2008)

That would explain lack of info on third place!


----------



## lucretia (30 November 2008)

PMSL!


----------



## lauraanddolly (30 November 2008)

He trains with the fredricks doesn't he?  I have a feeling he may do quite well. 
 Anyone know how Tina Cook and Miner Frolic are doing ? I read about her dressage test - sounds like she was quite brave with her music choice!


----------



## DuckToller (30 November 2008)

Just had a phone call - I think they are running in reverse order and so far, only one clear after six rounds, a few eliminated, but infuriatingly she doesn't know who!

Have told her to start making notes and pay more attention - lots of people counting on her, after all!


----------



## DuckToller (30 November 2008)

Poor Nicolas Touzaine took the wrong course!


----------



## Gonetofrance (30 November 2008)

Poor show at that level........... 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Nightmare tho'....in front of all these people, how embarassing for him..........


----------



## DuckToller (30 November 2008)

My daughter is there with our French student, who is always going on about how fab Nicolas T is - "'e ez ze best in ze world" - not today he isn't, poor chap. She was counting on a French win, means I can tease her all week


----------



## Gonetofrance (30 November 2008)

It's a French trait, they're the best in the world at everything, apparently...........


----------



## baleofhay (30 November 2008)

Have my fingers crossed for Oli. Watched him do a demo last weekend and thought he seemed a really nice chap. Said he was desperate for prize money as well as he had just bought a farm he could not afford. Got us to help him by making as much noise as we could to get horse ready for today. Dont think we could make Milenium Stadium kind of noise though!!


----------



## Bossanova (30 November 2008)

I'm cheering on Alex


----------



## DuckToller (30 November 2008)

It sounds like carnage if teenage daughter is getting her info right...

Mark Todd - eliminated
Karen Donkers - retired after 2 stops xc
Linda Algotsen eliminated 3 stops xc
Tina Cook eliminated 3 stops xc

but - WFP lying 1st


----------



## Gonetofrance (30 November 2008)

The jumping phase should suit Lenamore.......... if he's behaved in the dancing bit!


----------



## Gonetofrance (30 November 2008)

Bloody hell.........that's awful...........what height is the course, does anyone know? It is full 4*???? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I s'pose these horses are used to concentrating out in the country for the XC phase, not in a highly charged arena......


----------



## Tanta (30 November 2008)

I think it would be great if someone like Caroline Powell won it - who hasnt already won megabucks this year - somehow it seems right to share all that money around a bit....


----------



## sfir (30 November 2008)

please keep the updates coming!
Can anyone please tell me how Buck Davidson is doing?  We would love to know here in America!


----------



## DuckToller (30 November 2008)

I asked what was causing the problem/s.  She texted back:

Big circle in middle, sj, causing confusion.  Double of skinny hedges problematic.  Other double wide but skinny with plastic between.  Someone fell on egg bank.  

Make of that what you will!  Egg bank??? maybe something I missed...


----------



## Gonetofrance (30 November 2008)

Just spoke to one of the riders.........they had to take a fence out 'cos Toddy splatted it, but all OK. Apparently what's happening is that if the horses are backing off, the riders have no way of getting them forward again as it's so tight. 
Loads of run outs and stops........ 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Atmosphere brilliant tho'.........you could hear it in the background!!!


----------



## DuckToller (30 November 2008)

Sadly Buck eliminated.  Also Andrew Nickolson eliminated 3 stops at double of skinnies. 

Corner after bank been taken out as Ballincoola broke it - so how is he lying in 1st then?  Maybe still jumped it? 

Info coming through in bits and pieces - much like the course by the sound of it


----------



## moogrrr (30 November 2008)

Core, it sounds like carnage! So have two jumps been taken out? the one Toddy splatted and the one WFP broke? Who was Andrew Nicholson riding? I can't find any info on the horses, only on the riders!

I really hope some who hasn't won big bucks this seasons wins. It would be fab if Lenamore could win, he is an awesome horse. Or Vittoria Panizona (sp!!).

You daughter is a star Llewelyn!


----------



## DuckToller (30 November 2008)

Not sure if it is the same jump or two, bit confused myself here!  She should know the difference between WFP and Mark Todd but then again...

I will tell her you said she's a star, and if anyone would like to contribute to her texting bill,  I'm sure she will be extreeeemly grateful


----------



## DuckToller (30 November 2008)

She said Lucy in 1st at moment, Clayton in third.  

Honestly, teenagers - who is lying second then - shall we take bets?

Can't be many left to go...


----------



## moogrrr (30 November 2008)

That is awesome - they have both had poor seasons. Would be great for them to end on a high this season!

I go Caroline Powell and Lenamore............


----------



## DuckToller (30 November 2008)

Oli in 1st - seriously fast!!

Sorry, edited to say at the moment.  Still a few to go.


----------



## teapot (30 November 2008)

Come on Mary


----------



## DuckToller (30 November 2008)

Alex eliminated on middle circle wrong course.

That means Oli in third place at least...


----------



## DuckToller (30 November 2008)

Anyone else sitting here just waiting for my phone to text?!


----------



## teapot (30 November 2008)

Yess


----------



## moogrrr (30 November 2008)

Yep me!!!it is getting pretty tense!!tehe!


----------



## DuckToller (30 November 2008)

Mary King fallen over - no further info sorry


----------



## teapot (30 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Mary King fallen over - no further info sorry 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

awww no


----------



## moogrrr (30 November 2008)

That is bad!I hope they are both ok - asuming they fell jumipng and not Mary in the change over!!!!


----------



## kerilli (30 November 2008)

Oh noooo, gutted. more info please Llewelyn! please tell your daughter we're all really grateful for the updates!


----------



## DuckToller (30 November 2008)

Yes, must have been in the jumping as I rang her, couldn't bear not to know, and heard the crowd roar/gasp, she mumbled horse lame, but couldn't speak.

Just to add - horse bad, needed ambulance 
	
	
		
		
	


	












 Mary alright.

It was on double of skinnies apparently.


----------



## Bossanova (30 November 2008)

Sounds like a horrible punishing course. If our top olympic horses cant do it then somethings wrong


----------



## moogrrr (30 November 2008)

Very sad. i hope they are both ok but esp Cav he is a fab horse.


----------



## teapot (30 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Yes, must have been in the jumping as I rang her, couldn't bear not to know, and heard the crowd roar/gasp, she mumbled horse lame, but couldn't speak.

Just to add - horse bad, needed ambulance 
	
	
		
		
	


	












 Mary alright.

It was on double of skinnies apparently. 

[/ QUOTE ]

**** - Was Mary riding Cavvy?


----------



## Bossanova (30 November 2008)

Friend just texted me saying looks like Cavvy's broken a leg. Unconfirmed


----------



## FFF (30 November 2008)

Its sounds pretty bad 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Any more info?


----------



## teapot (30 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Friend just texted me saying looks like Cavvy's broken a leg. Unconfirmed 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## moogrrr (30 November 2008)

I was just thinking the same thing.thinking of the riders and the horses doing it, it must be an awful course for so many problems, esp with such experiences combinations.


----------



## FFF (30 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Friend just texted me saying looks like Cavvy's broken a leg. Unconfirmed 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]















I hope this is not true


----------



## BBs (30 November 2008)

Flippen heck.
Sounds like a really nasty course 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I hope no one gets hurt.


----------



## moogrrr (30 November 2008)

Everything crossed it isn't.


----------



## kerilli (30 November 2008)

Oh god, really hope Mary's horse is okay. 
	
	
		
		
	


	








 was it Call Again Cavalier she was riding?
must admit, i don't really like these "fast and furious" indoor xc things much. will watch it on Sky next sat and see how it looks.
(couldn't go today, flew into Heathrow this a.m. from hols!)


----------



## morgan4eva (30 November 2008)

Oh please no!


----------



## Lizzie2106 (30 November 2008)

Let's hope he's OK


----------



## kerilli (30 November 2008)

Oh no, I am praying it's not a broken leg. poor boy. poor Mary.


----------



## DuckToller (30 November 2008)

Bettina going now - didn't go xc, pulled out after sj.

So first Oli, 
second Lucy
third WFP

No news about Cavvy...


----------



## BBs (30 November 2008)

Holy crap.
I do hope this isnt true.
Express Eventing was supposed to be the next best thing, something to get everyone, not just equestrian enthusiasts into.
From what Im hearing its turning into carnage, quite literally


----------



## Gonetofrance (30 November 2008)

OMG...........not Cavvy.........I feel sick..........


----------



## kerilli (30 November 2008)

That's the last thing they needed. Oh well, Oli will be pleased, that'll shrink the mortgage.


----------



## teapot (30 November 2008)

Hope to god it's not broken *crosses everything* 

VERY interesting that Bettina didn't go xc...


----------



## Bossanova (30 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]

VERY interesting that Bettina didn't go xc... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sounds like a very sensible decision. I suspect Mary's fall was the final clincher


----------



## moogrrr (30 November 2008)

BBs i agree. something that was meant to be fun and entertaining could end in tradegy. i sounds like carnage out there.

I just hope that Cavvy is ok. i have everything crossed.


----------



## DuckToller (30 November 2008)

That's rather taken the fun out of it, hasn't it. |

Only six out of 20 finished according to daughter 
	
	
		
		
	


	





If anyone hears how Cavvy is, perhaps they could post?


----------



## teapot (30 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]

VERY interesting that Bettina didn't go xc... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sounds like a very sensible decision. I suspect Mary's fall was the final clincher 

[/ QUOTE ]

Indeed and for someone of Bettina's position in the sport to hold her hand up and say no, just shows what the feelings in the aftermath of today will be.


----------



## kerilli (30 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]

VERY interesting that Bettina didn't go xc... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sounds like a very sensible decision. I suspect Mary's fall was the final clincher 


[/ QUOTE ]

Hmm, yes. she never seems the bravest xc rider. I wonder what caused the fall? whether the footing was starting to give way? has it been raining all day there?
what a total nightmare.


----------



## moogrrr (30 November 2008)

Thank you very much keeping us updated Llewelyn - even if it has ended sadly. it is very much appreciated - and thank you to your daughter to0. 

I agree about Cavvy - if anyone knows what is happening please post.


----------



## teapot (30 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
 has it been raining all day there?

[/ QUOTE ]

the roof's been shut all day I believe so rain shouldn't have been a factor. I'd imagine they would lay new turf down (which is do-able at the MS) as the rugby yesterday would have torn it up big time.


----------



## DuckToller (30 November 2008)

Up until last week, they had only sold half the expected number of tickets.  Can't see it being held again, TBH. 

Several of those eliminated took the wrong course, but I wonder what the ground conditions were like and if that had any bearing, as they played rugby on the pitch the day before?  Just a thought...

ah -  just seen post above, so not a factor then.


----------



## Walrus (30 November 2008)

Oh goodness, sounds like it's not going to plan at all over there. Maybe a good thing they're not showing it live a la Badminton. Have everything crossed for Mary and Cavvy.


----------



## kerilli (30 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
 has it been raining all day there?

[/ QUOTE ]

the roof's been shut all day I believe so rain shouldn't have been a factor. I'd imagine they would lay new turf down (which is do-able at the MS) as the rugby yesterday would have torn it up big time.  

[/ QUOTE ]

thanks, I'd forgotten they can shut the roof.
praying for good news here.


----------



## teapot (30 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
ah - just seen post above, so not a factor then.   

[/ QUOTE ]

I could be wrong but the MS has been known to lay new turf over night so who knows. 

We'll soon know for any photos that appear in the press


----------



## ElleJS (30 November 2008)

Oh god how awful. Fingers crossed for Mary. What are the final results?


----------



## TarrSteps (30 November 2008)

They've just done a similar-ish competition at The Royal in Toronto (3rd year, probably the most high profile field), more along the lines of regular indoor eventing with a combined sj and "xc" course (and not full up 4* at all, more like big Nov-2*), and while there wasn't carnage like described here, there were a lot of problems.  In fact, some of the most experienced riders and horses (solid 4* competitors) seemed to have the most trouble.  It is just SO different for the horses and sure, sj-ers jump in venues like that all the time, and event horses are used to crowds but that doesn't necessarily translate into eventers being comfortable doing their outdoor stuff inside in front of a screaming crowd.  Of course, some horses coped fine but other seemed seriously overwhelmed and, as mentioned here, just could not get enough settled momentum to answer the questions.  I guess one could argue that's what makes it a competition but still, it's heartbreaking to see good, proven horses (and riders) struggle.  Perhaps not so oddly the less experienced horses seemed to cope better, particularly if they also had a history of competing as showjumpers.  And this in a country where most horses are used to working inside for half the year (although, again. more established horses would be more likely to either go south or not compete at all during the winter).

Sorry, that sounds like criticism, which is not at all my point.  Just that another venue has tried something similar recently with similar results.  Maybe it will spawn "specialists" like the Eventer GPs.  In Toronto they did it over two days and absolutely, most of the horses were decidedly better the second day.


----------



## kerilli (30 November 2008)

totally agree, TarrSteps. just because a horse is a brilliant 3* or 4* horse does not mean it will relish that kind of hothouse atmosphere, let alone big questions coming up every few strides. it is totally unlike xc in that respect, more like a big sj jump-off, with skinnies thrown in for good measure.
with that much prize money, specialists will develop if the sport continues, i'm sure.


----------



## lucretia (30 November 2008)

the turf isnt new one of the reasons they could hold this there was that the pitch is goung to be dug up and relaid right after this. i should think they just rolled it after the rugby.
   my spies are al saying the same as already posted lots of errors or course as much as anything mary only bad fall i hear she is up ok but cavvy got removed in the horse ambulance and if bettina didnt go xc i think oli has won


----------



## teapot (30 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
the turf isnt new one of the reasons they could hold this there was that the pitch is goung to be dug up and relaid right after this. i should think they just rolled it after the rugby 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ahh I see, so nice churned up turf to jump off, lovely.


----------



## DuckToller (30 November 2008)

Last text from daughter - she said ground was "V. Slippy".  Her words, aged 15, but she does ride so should know. 

Such a shame, she was thoroughly enjoying the day, said the atmosphere was fantastic, crowd were loving it, but not a good end (except for Oli of course).

Off to Tesco's now, such is life.


----------



## kerilli (30 November 2008)

teapot, that's what i thought. after 18 horses have been around the exact same route... not nice.


----------



## lucretia (30 November 2008)

exactly and they probably had the roof open yesterday as well at least some of the time! poor mary she will be devastated if she loses that horse


----------



## DuckToller (30 November 2008)

So final result (for those just joining) according to daughter:

Oli 1st
Lucy 2nd
WFP 3rd


----------



## teapot (30 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
teapot, that's what i thought. after 18 horses have been around the exact same route... not nice. 

[/ QUOTE ]

[ QUOTE ]
exactly and they probably had the roof open yesterday as well at least some of the time! poor mary she will be devastated if she loses that horse 

[/ QUOTE ]

And rolling can only do so much so they'd be jumping off effectively what would be like a polo pitch with divots etc.


----------



## Tanta (30 November 2008)

Good for Bettina for withdrawing if she was worried about the ground - Ringwood Cockatoo doesnt owe her anything, and she lost Woodsides Ashby with a broken leg a while ago, so bound to feel cautious


----------



## ElleJS (30 November 2008)

Its is true about Cavvy but not sure if he got put down or not, my friend texted me to say awful and tragic but didn't say anymore.


----------



## Bossanova (30 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Its is true about Cavvy but not sure if he got put down or not, my friend texted me to say awful and tragic but didn't say anymore. 

[/ QUOTE ]






If it looked obvious then I would have thought there wouldnt be much hope for him.
Poor boy and poor, poor Mary


----------



## teapot (30 November 2008)

So confirmed broken leg?


----------



## Gonetofrance (30 November 2008)

If he can be saved, his owner will do it..........she adores him......


----------



## lucretia (30 November 2008)

ashby didnt break a leg he collapsed on course at kreuth which at least meant neither of them knew what was happening until too late but fiair play to bettina. £!100000 is not to be lightly turned down.


----------



## LauraBR (30 November 2008)

OMG I can't believe it, that is just heartbreaking  
	
	
		
		
	


	





















Poor Mary, and poor Cavvy


----------



## ElleJS (30 November 2008)

Its his back leg he broke


----------



## kerilli (30 November 2008)

absolutely, Lucretia. she goes up in my estimation.
if the leg was obviously broken then i'd be amazed if they could save him. my vet explained to me ages ago that by the time a horse has been pulled up there is usually so much debris, mud etc in the wound (or internal damage etc from the limb moving) that even in a human amputation would be very likely... and that's with a model patient. it is very rare to be able to save a horse with a leg broken at exercise - Mill Reef really was one in a million and a model patient, apparently, when they managed it with him.
i am absolutely gutted for Mary and poor poor Cavvy.


----------



## BBs (30 November 2008)

I feel actually very sick.
This wasnt meant to happen


----------



## Lizzie2106 (30 November 2008)

It's so awful that what should have been a great and fun event ended up like this 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Poor Mary and Cavvy  
	
	
		
		
	


	




BTW, does anyone know the complete results?


----------



## lucretia (30 November 2008)

i dont know for sure the leg was broke, they got him into a trailer i hear it is possible he ruptured a hind tendon or something. we will just have to wait, as usual in these situations i dont always believe everything i hear even from on the scene witnesses cos sometimes you cant get a clear view and you are in shock even watching etc etc and as Gone to france said if he can be saved the owners will spare no expense and bristol is down the road and they are great there.


----------



## EventingMad (30 November 2008)

Same here BB can not believe it has happened too be honest. 

Poor poor Cavvy really hope he can be saved .So very sad for poor Mary and all the connections involved with him.

This event was potentially meant to be such a positive for the sport.


----------



## Haniki (30 November 2008)

Fingers crossed for Cavvy.


----------



## superstar565 (30 November 2008)

after all this i will be very surprised if it will take place again next year!!!!
only time will tell about Cavvy, fingers crossed....what a let down for the sport.
good on bettina for pulling out...
oh god, i do hope cavvy is alright.


----------



## Gonetofrance (30 November 2008)

Leg is broken........don't know outcome..........


----------



## lucretia (30 November 2008)

bugger. have you heard from Bri then, Jen x


----------



## Eventerlad15 (30 November 2008)

I cannot believe what I am reading. This was meant to be a great new concept, but if this is anything to go by it will not, and should not, hppen again. To think these top hoses got round the olympics and 4* only to get an E for 3 refusals here is gutting, and must put unwanted fear in the rider's mind.

If Cavvy has to be PTS then that would be dreadful, dreadful for Mary and for the sport. What a horrible event.


----------



## Daffodil (30 November 2008)

Oh bloody hell.   Can't believe what I'm seeing here.   Everything crossed for Cavvy


----------



## Gonetofrance (30 November 2008)

PM'd you......


----------



## Bubblegum (30 November 2008)

Agree with everything you have said. I, too, can't believe what I am reading....................


----------



## kerilli (30 November 2008)

yes, it does sound as if they really overcooked it with the course, 6 finishers out of 20 of the very best in the world, quite apart from poor Cavvy's accident, makes for grim reading. i feel really sorry for the whole team behind this, they must have put an enormous amount of work into it and for this to happen is a total and utter nightmare for them.


----------



## Gonetofrance (30 November 2008)

He's gone. 

RIP, beautiful boy...........


----------



## FFF (30 November 2008)

RIP


----------



## Bossanova (30 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
He's gone. 

RIP, beautiful boy........... 

[/ QUOTE ]

How sad- a huge loss to everyone involved with him


----------



## kerilli (30 November 2008)

Oh no. damn damn damn. RIP wonderful Cavvy, one in a million. truly tragic.


----------



## Halfstep (30 November 2008)

Oh my god.  This is just awful.  

Thoughts are with Mary and Cavvy's connections.


----------



## lucretia (30 November 2008)

i think we need to be fair here some of the elimnations were for wrong course as i understand it or at least some of the run outs. no one has tried to even run showjumping on a stadium surface in this country for a very long time and possibly the ground did not ride well because it was not designed  to be galloped on. everyone knows how much trouble there was with the surface when it was laid. no one could know how it would really ride, testing it with laura collet and gauntlett in sanitised conditions without a major rugby game having beeen played there the day before.


----------



## Lizzie2106 (30 November 2008)

Oh no!! so so sad news 
	
	
		
		
	


	




RIP Cavvy 
	
	
		
		
	


	




There are some pics  here and we can see Mary with him after the accident happened


----------



## teapot (30 November 2008)

Bugger. 

RIP Cavvy 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and sending all the thoughts in the world to Mary and his owners


----------



## ElleJS (30 November 2008)

RIP


----------



## zefragile (30 November 2008)

Oh my goodness  
	
	
		
		
	


	




What an awful, tragic outcome


----------



## thorwaldharry (30 November 2008)

RIP :-(


----------



## chestnut cob (30 November 2008)

How absolutely awful, my thoughts are with everyone connected


----------



## lucretia (30 November 2008)

am actually in tears myself, poor mary, jeanette everyone.


----------



## lauraanddolly (30 November 2008)

Nipped off to the yard, came back and this is not what I wanted to hear. How tragic, poor Cavvy and Mary.  
 What a horrible day this has turned into - I hope they never run it again.


----------



## welshchick (30 November 2008)

I was there.......I'm so upset


----------



## eventrider23 (30 November 2008)

Oh god!  I can't believe this!  How awful!


----------



## teapot (30 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Oh no!! so so sad news 
	
	
		
		
	


	




RIP Cavvy 
	
	
		
		
	


	




There are some pics  here and we can see Mary with him after the accident happened 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Ok, now I'm in tears. Poor poor poor Mary


----------



## Haniki (30 November 2008)

What tragic news, poor Mary and poor owners.
R.I.P. Cavvy.


----------



## henryhorn (30 November 2008)

Poor Mary and the horse's connections, I'm sure none of them would ever have imagined such a potentially exciting day would end as a tragedy.
I recall reading her saying she felt this was the best potential horse she'd ever had, so doubly sad for her.
What a shame such an exciting concept has ended like this. 
My sincere sympathies to anyone involved with the horse, there's nothing so sad as seeing an empty stable when you lose one..


----------



## kateD (30 November 2008)

I really cant believe this poor poor Mary- this is not what eventings about. I'm afraid no course should cause this much carnage- 4* horses and people like Toddy getting eliminated is ridiculous. I felt uncomfortable enough watching the Britsh Open xc/sj thing- xc is not designed to be ridden indoors. I just hope Cavy pulls through..- updated - just read the news R.I.P Cavy you were a joy to watch.


----------



## Eventerlad15 (30 November 2008)

How sad RIP.


----------



## FFF (30 November 2008)

Could someone please make a post with all the correct info if possible. Sorry I dont understand half of what has gone on 
	
	
		
		
	


	





RIP Cavvy


----------



## FFF (30 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
. I just hope Cavy pulls through.. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I thought he died


----------



## riaseed007 (30 November 2008)

oh those two pictures of mary and cavvy are awful 
	
	
		
		
	


	




so so sad.


----------



## moogrrr (30 November 2008)

RIP Cavvy. My thoughts are with Mary and all his connections.


----------



## MurphysMinder (30 November 2008)

So very sad.  My thoughts are with Mary and his owners.


----------



## moogrrr (30 November 2008)

They are awful - i wish i hadn't looked at them. she just looks as if she knows what is coming. so so sad.


----------



## thorwaldharry (30 November 2008)

what pics?


----------



## Clarew22 (30 November 2008)

Oh no how awful, those pictures just broke my heart  
	
	
		
		
	


	





My thoughts to Mary and all those close to him


----------



## *hic* (30 November 2008)

The utter anguish in Mary's posture.

RIP Cavvy - free of pain. For your team the pain will be very strong and awful.


----------



## moogrrr (30 November 2008)

they are on one of the posts on the page before this one - i think you can link to them via Teapot post on this page.


----------



## lauraanddolly (30 November 2008)

RIP Cavvy. He was a star and will be missed.  I just looked at the pictures too and wish I hadn't. 
 Thoughts go out to all those connected to him x


----------



## Walrus (30 November 2008)

Those photos are heartbreaking. Sincere condolances to Mary and all associated with her and Cavvy.


----------



## Skhosu (30 November 2008)

I am so devestated ..it sounds horrendous and how gutting for mary, what a fantastic horse


----------



## Eira (30 November 2008)

So very sad 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Her face when she turned to him will haunt me for a while 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I'm so so gutted for her and all connections


----------



## Daffodil (30 November 2008)

I'm too stunned to say anything
RIP Cavvy, and condolences to Mary and all connections.


----------



## MissDeMeena (30 November 2008)

RIP Cavy 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I hear it happened at a double of corners, he banked the second corner and fell/tripped on landing, it was a very obvious break, as the leg was swinging 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Oli i'm told put in an amazing performance and deserved to win, his music and dressage were spot on, and he jumped an amazing round XC

Lucy got slated for her choice of music (i don't know what it was) which was very odd, as someone else had almost the same music, and got good marks for it..

It defo wasn't a dressage comp. (although i'm told Oli's dressage was spot on)

There were no clear rounds in the SJing.
Both Oli and Lucy went clear XC, i don't know who/if anyone else did..

Austin O'Connor was another to go wrong, in the SJing phase..


----------



## Murphy88 (30 November 2008)

oh how awful, I'm now in tears.
RIP cavvy, my heart goes out to his poor owners and Mary.


----------



## morgan4eva (30 November 2008)

Poor poor Mary and owners. RIP Cavvy.


----------



## haybales (30 November 2008)

god how tragic, sat here in tears. poor poor mary and everyone else involved with this beloved horse.

RIP Cavvy


----------



## elliebean (30 November 2008)

Being there, it was utterly heartbreaking to see. So so sad.

Final results, if anyone still interested:

1st Oli Townend
2nd Lucy Weigersma
3rd WFP
4th Claytonf Fredericks
5th Vittoria Pannizon
6th Caroline Powell


----------



## JM07 (30 November 2008)

was it a Femeral break, or lower down..Tibia or Cannon bone??


----------



## welshchick (30 November 2008)

I saw the accident. It happened so quickly - he went down after banking the second corner and managed to get up, but couldn't put weight on his back leg at all. I knew he had broken it 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Then the sheets went up, but I could see his head going into the horsebox with Mary and her daughter. I can't believe this beautiful horse is not here anymore...


----------



## Cluny (30 November 2008)

I can't belive it, what an absolute tragedy, Mary always clearly loved her horses to bits and had such a bond with them, especially Cavvy.  I'm in tears for her.


----------



## lucretia (30 November 2008)

From the pictures it looks like high, i should think when he fell he landed on that hip, i had one do that, you would think a thing was wrong almost to look but they cant put the leg down. There would have been nothing they could do,


----------



## wizoz (30 November 2008)

OH God, I never expected to read this and it has made me go cold. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Mary, this is so heartbreaking for you, I hope you don't blame yourself, you were doing it for the sport.

Cavvy, you absolute star, RIP, brave boy.

I never liked this concept from the word go, I have always said I do not like change and this just confirms what I feel about it.

I hope it does not carry on next year. The money could be put to good use in raising the prize fund in BE events. Who wants this type of publicity?

I'm shocked and bl00dy angry that this happened..


----------



## JM07 (30 November 2008)

thats what i thought, L..he's lopsided from the off-side hip..

sems a similar injury to One Man at Aintree a few years back


----------



## little_pink_piggies (30 November 2008)

hadnt seen this post and posted in CR... just personally think the whole day was a shambles, especially the crap with not havin rehearsed getting the horse ambulance off the pitch...


----------



## little_pink_piggies (30 November 2008)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/sh...vc=#Post3740423 

my post in CR with my general feelings about this, sorry just hadnt seen this!


----------



## spaniel (30 November 2008)

Am devastated.  My heart goes out to Mary and connections.  What a sad sad day.


----------



## sw123 (30 November 2008)

What an absolute tragedy at an absolute farce on an event, i'm so so gutted for mary, sitting here in tears, what a waste of a fabulous horse.


----------



## Eira (30 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]

I hope it does not carry on next year. The money could be put to good use in raising the prize fund in BE events. Who wants this type of publicity?

I'm shocked and bl00dy angry that this happened.. 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]


I really hope it doesnt happen again . 
It was a bloody accident waiting to happen from the word go XC


----------



## welshchick (30 November 2008)

I thought the competition was a bit messy, but I was enjoying it until Cavvy's awful fall....It's a fall that can happen at Badminton, Burghley....


----------



## carthorse (30 November 2008)

What a terrible thing to happen but it reminds me of when they tried a derby bank at HOYS or Olympia , quite a few years back and a horse was killed. When will they realise that horses do not understand these obstacles when they are not are in natural places . A horse sees an obstacle differently from us and see it as a whole not the same fance in a different place.
RIP


----------



## DuckToller (30 November 2008)

Apologies to anyone joining this for the exclamation mark in the title, I started the thread hours ago before the tragedy and now it's quite an inappropriate title, under the circumstances. 

Perhaps someone could start a new thread with more appropriate title?


----------



## Cluny (30 November 2008)

Does anyone know who the course builder was?


----------



## FFF (30 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Apologies to anyone joining this for the exclamation mark in the title, I started the thread hours ago before the tragedy and now it's quite an inapproriate title, under the circumstances. 

Perhaps someone could start a new thread with more appropriate title? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I can remove the !, but it will only come up on the last post lists and on the replies. Not on the LN bit

Shall I change the name too?


----------



## GinaB (30 November 2008)

I can't believe Cavvy is dead. It's heartbreaking. Poor Mary and all those close to such a wonderful horse.

RIP xxx


----------



## silverstar (30 November 2008)

Oh god poor Mary. Im crying too poor Cavvie.

I hope this means their not going to run it next year.


----------



## Lizzie2106 (30 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Does anyone know who the course builder was? 

[/ QUOTE ]
I think it was Pierre Michelet


----------



## JM07 (30 November 2008)

QR...

As sad as today has turned out, i for one hope its run again next year and before it is, lessons will have been learned.

to say it shouldn't be run again is, IMO a little "knee-jerk"


----------



## DuckToller (30 November 2008)

If that's possible, yes do, it looks so wrong and rather disrespectful.  Or maybe new post might be better.  Anyone else pls?


----------



## Daffodil (30 November 2008)

Yes


----------



## DuckToller (30 November 2008)

Yes, agree with JM, and 20 top eventing people obviously thought it was a good idea at the time or they wouldn't have signed up.  

The organisers must be beating themselves up, falls happen, lots of people talking sense above about what went wrong, so lessons to be learnt the hard way.  Just so very gutted for Mary, wish I hadn't clicked on that picture link.

ps thanks Rudolph


----------



## archoak (30 November 2008)

I have just spoken to son's boss, Lisa who was there today.  I txt her to see if she was OK as last week was First Frosts memorial and tree planting and knew she would be upset about Cavvy.  She told me it was dreadful and they left early (she was with 2 course builders) because the course was so unforgiving - Mark Todd's horse banked the corner and the wood split as it just wasn't strong enough.  She said to see so many seasoned experienced horses retire was proof enough  : I am so upset and have just sobbed down the phone to son, poor boy


----------



## Eira (30 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
 I am so upset and have just sobbed down the phone to son, poor boy  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

The whole of our row had a sob when we realised what had happened ( We were sat with a vet who new what was more than likely going to happen)

Mary's reaction spelt it out .


----------



## miss_c (30 November 2008)

My goodness what an absolutely tragic day.  Poor Mary and her team, and poor Cavvy.  At least they have done the best for him.  I wouldn't say that it shoudln't be run again, but lessons certainly have to be learned.


----------



## amyneave (30 November 2008)

poor cavvy. I feel so sorry for mary.


----------



## sea_view (30 November 2008)

Just come on and heard the news, absolutely tragic, I am totally cold at this terrible news. Poor poor boy and Mary.

RIP x


----------



## Girlracer (30 November 2008)

I can't believe what has happened, it's so gutting 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Poor poor Mary and everyone else involved!


----------



## archoak (30 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
 I am so upset and have just sobbed down the phone to son, poor boy  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

The whole of our row had a sob when we realised what had happened ( We were sat with a vet who new what was more than likely going to happen)

Mary's reaction spelt it out .  
	
	
		
		
	


	













[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Girlracer (30 November 2008)

The pictures are awful, her reaction says it all - she clearly knew it was bad. His leg looked bad to.


----------



## LEH89 (30 November 2008)

This is such sad news and it couldn't have happened to a more talented and respected couple than Mary and Cavvie. My thoughts are with you both at this sad time and of course to everyone involved.
If anyone has any idea of her address I would love to send her a card and/or a bunch of flowers to give her a bit of suppost at this sad time.
Keep strong Mary, our thoughts are with you xxx


----------



## heidi123 (30 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
The pictures are awful, her reaction says it all - she clearly knew it was bad. His leg looked bad to. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I really was tragic  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Me and my friend couldnt belive our eyes, i think everybody was hoping for the best but just really he leg did not look good 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Pictures ??


----------



## Girlracer (30 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
The pictures are awful, her reaction says it all - she clearly knew it was bad. His leg looked bad to. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I really was tragic  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Me and my friend couldnt belive our eyes, i think everybody was hoping for the best but just really he leg did not look good 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Pictures ?? 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

Yeah i was shocked at the pictures to.
They are of Mary stood with her head in her hands about a metre or two from cavvy and you can see him from behind holding his rear right up. 

They are horrible, i certainly wouldn't want my photos up after my pride and joy had just fallen and broken his leg!


----------



## Santa_Claus (30 November 2008)

Just got back and sadly this thread confirmed my fears. It was obvious he had broken it I would say near stifle personally. Up until that point it was an interesting competition.

The SJ wasn't difficult there was an '0' comprising 6 fences (i think!) in the middle you had three marked routes in (fences 3,8 and 9) and you could take any of the others out and could jump them more than once unless you knocked it down in which case next time round you had to jump a different one. Nich touzain and Alex fell foul of this getting eliminated.

In the XC main questions were
4 Bank (jump up stride jump down) followed by stride (or 2 short) so angled brush. Quite few run outs here and First ride in went far too fast at the bank and the horse landed and collasped in front sending rider flying. He was winded but fine and I think mightly embaressed.

8 bank (in other direction) with stride after (or 2 short) to wide corner. again lots run outs also Tina Cook banked it (not prob) then also Mark T banked it but much further in and the weight of horse + good foot of sand made centre section collaspe (after he cleared it) they then removed fence as although they fixed it wasn't flat beneath sand (they put supporting struts on wood covering hole!)

9 triple of brushes- large wide table with brush then sharp 90 degree left turn to two angled brushed with water 'ditches' in front. Many missed turn and presented wrong. Some got away with it (namely WFP for one!) many others had run outs.

Water x2 several horses backed off/stoped presumably due to different colour of water (still had sand base) second water jumped clear though by all 6 who jumped it.

12 i think it was Double large corners. Lots of glance offs but striding was bit questionnable depending on pace. This was where mary fell, she went on a very long stride and cavy went to bank but dragged his back leg falling heavily. I don't think she could have put the extra stride in though as he is so big striding if she had shortened him enough he wouldn't have cleared the corners.

A lot of people got lost Lucy, Clayton to name just two (although they found way without incurring penalty!) and I think it was Phillip Dutton who missed out 2 or 3 fences completly!

The course was difficult but apart from the first fall (which was blatent rider error for being far too fast IMHO) and Marys which was simply a tradgic accident it was causing run outs rather than anything else.

Oli well yes he won and he won by miles but I had my heart in my mouth. He was riding FAR FAR FAR too fast IMHO taking some absolute flyers on ground that was known to be slippy (Tara PT retired during her 'sedate' SJ round because her horse was slipping all over the place yes I don't think it had studs but it couldn't keep its back legs upright!). He was a very lucky man and good on him he won by a clear mile but his round for me was painful to watch not inspiring. 

I must say I have a lot more respect for Bettina for withdrawing, she may not be the bravest XC rider but she went in jumped round the SJ and retired, knowing although she would never win by retiring she was giving up a lot of potential prize money so my upmost respect to her.

It was an interesting day, very empty stadium to be honest which was a shame but it was certainly entertaining up until nearly the end. Just so sad it had to end in such tradegy.

My heart goes out to Mary and all connections. You could she from her reaction on getting up and seeing Cavy that she knew. Credit must go to the organisers/stewards who were so quick with screens etc (they even had a gazebo ready to cover him if need be as obviously everyone eas sitting above the course) and of course the vets and horse ambulance. 

Anyway thats my account of a mixed day. Oh and to the woman sitting behind me who insisted on crossing her legs and as on end of row sticking her leg out so it was constantly hitting my shoulder GRRRRRRR as you got mud all over my jacket grrrrr


----------



## heidi123 (30 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
The pictures are awful, her reaction says it all - she clearly knew it was bad. His leg looked bad to. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I really was tragic  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Me and my friend couldnt belive our eyes, i think everybody was hoping for the best but just really he leg did not look good 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Pictures ?? 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

Yeah i was shocked at the pictures to.
They are of Mary stood with her head in her hands about a metre or two from cavvy and you can see him from behind holding his rear right up. 

They are horrible, i certainly wouldn't want my photos up after my pride and joy had just fallen and broken his leg! 

[/ QUOTE ]


I know there shocking  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Cant belive that they have put a pic up, surly they will have the decency to take it down! 
Surly they can see from that, thats is not good news!! 
I really cant belive it, I could not belvie what I was seeing there today 
	
	
		
		
	


	




RIP Cavvy


----------



## marshdaisy (30 November 2008)

How tragic - I'm shocked.
My thoughts are with Mary and all her and Cavvy's connections. 
RIP Cavvy


----------



## heidi123 (30 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
My heart goes out to Mary and all connections. You could she from her reaction on getting up and seeing Cavy that she knew. Credit must go to the organisers/stewards who were so quick with screens etc (they even had a gazebo ready to cover him if need be as obviously everyone eas sitting above the course) and of course the vets and horse ambulance. 

Anyway thats my account of a mixed day. Oh and to the woman sitting behind me who insisted on crossing her legs and as on end of row sticking her leg out so it was constantly hitting my shoulder GRRRRRRR as you got mud all over my jacket grrrrr 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ditto above! 
They crew did an amazing job, were so quick credit to them! 

About the shoulder thing, same happend to me! 
Where were you sat?? xx


----------



## Puppy (30 November 2008)

You are not the first person, or even the second, to tell me that Oli's riding was painfully reckless to watch today...


----------



## JM07 (30 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
You are not the first person, or even the second, to tell me that Oli's riding was painfully reckless to watch today... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

But isn't it always????


----------



## eventingdiva (30 November 2008)

OMG i cannot believe i am reading this, sitting here in tears 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 How absolutely bloody awful 
RIP 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 x x x


----------



## EquestrianFairy (30 November 2008)

where is the picture of mary?


----------



## wizoz (30 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
You are not the first person, or even the second, to tell me that Oli's riding was painfully reckless to watch today... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

But isn't it always????






[/ QUOTE ]

I don't think OT helps himself with his style tbh. He flaps an awful lot with his arms and legs which gives him a rather erratic look


----------



## Santa_Claus (30 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
You are not the first person, or even the second, to tell me that Oli's riding was painfully reckless to watch today... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

But isn't it always????






[/ QUOTE ]

It was worse than normal imho today! he was about 3 gears up speed wise from everyone else which was shown from being 40+ seconds ahead of the rest and WFP certainly wasn't hanging about.

The dressage was just an addition to the day it played no factor in the results whatsoever! Oh and someone mentioned Lucy's music was slated yes it was by Andrew LW and whats her name but the 'normal' dressage judges gave her good scores, the same went for Bettina!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (30 November 2008)

Ive just got back, I had to leave the arena when cavvy fell, I was in tears. RIP to a very special horse

I just felt there were to many technical questions in a much to small space, there was no need for all those corners every where!!!


----------



## HLB (30 November 2008)

finally got on here!!

i cant believe it, stund.  i cant find anything about it anywhere but here 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.

it will be everywhere tomorrow 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 poor horse RIP


----------



## Santa_Claus (30 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
My heart goes out to Mary and all connections. You could she from her reaction on getting up and seeing Cavy that she knew. Credit must go to the organisers/stewards who were so quick with screens etc (they even had a gazebo ready to cover him if need be as obviously everyone eas sitting above the course) and of course the vets and horse ambulance. 

Anyway thats my account of a mixed day. Oh and to the woman sitting behind me who insisted on crossing her legs and as on end of row sticking her leg out so it was constantly hitting my shoulder GRRRRRRR as you got mud all over my jacket grrrrr 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ditto above! 
They crew did an amazing job, were so quick credit to them! 

About the shoulder thing, same happend to me! 
Where were you sat?? xx 

[/ QUOTE ]

U11 row 10 seats 22 and 23 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 The offending Lady had actually been sitting in our seats at first but rather than making fuss we just sat in some empty seats (we were bit late so thought oh well) but then owners of those seats turned up so we had to reclaim ours, the ladies seemed most put out and didn't even apologise just made a pathetic excuse that they thought it was their row (row numbers clearly printed right next to seat as on row end) 
	
	
		
		
	


	








 On other hand ladies next to us were lovely and had some nice chats with them!


----------



## _Acolyte_ (30 November 2008)

Well. I've ploughed through all the thread now!  I was there, I thought the concept was a good one, the dressage bit was quite fun, but the surface for the jumping was a nightmare from the start - I just never dreamed that it would have such a tragic ending  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  For some reason I had expected the turf to be good, but it was slippy and horrible and they did nothing to try and improve take-offs and landings even when every horse was slipping at the approach to the same fence (e.g. fence 6)

Oli jumped just like I expected him to, I didnt think he looked that appalling IMHO just like he generally looks?  But as many others have said, far too many questions in too short a time for the 'XC phase' 

Poor Cavvy, poor Mary - we left as soon as the accident happened, the result was irrelevant to me after that


----------



## VictoriaEDT (30 November 2008)

I feel numb, poor poor Mary and to beautiful Cavvy :-(


----------



## toffeesmarty (30 November 2008)

What a tragedy.
RIP Cavvy.
My thoughts are with all concerned


----------



## JJ1987 (30 November 2008)

What an awful outcome to something I thought was going to be really good for the sport. Is there anyway of getting messages/flowers etc to Mary? Watched the pair of them at Your Horse Live a few weeks ago and you can tell how much she thinks of this horse, I bet she's absolutely devestated. Looked at the photos - wish I hadn't - and really wish they'd take them down, surely they can see that this isn't the kind of photo any self respecting person would buy for goodness sake! Can't really comment on the rest of the day as haven't seen any of it, just wanted to show my condolences for Mary and the loss of such a fantastic horse
RIP Cavvy boy


----------



## joy (30 November 2008)

I was there right opposite that fence and it was  appalling, however the ground crew were really very good and it was a tragic end to an entertaining day.
Word on OT I thought he rode a blinder in the dressage phase and the jumping.  Remember he did start off as a show jumper and that's how he rode the course.
Such a sad ending to what could have been a brilliant day.
Don't let the recriminations start until the full facts are known as this will make it worse for everyone concerned.
Mary take heart we are all thinking of you.


----------



## Hesperus (30 November 2008)

OT rode well. I do sometimes think he takes silly risks but today he really did deserve to go well. AN's horse was right to pull out that the second corner as he tried to send it on a major long one which wouold have ended badly more than likely...


----------



## weevil (1 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
You are not the first person, or even the second, to tell me that Oli's riding was painfully reckless to watch today... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

But isn't it always????






[/ QUOTE ]

It was worse than normal imho today! he was about 3 gears up speed wise from everyone else which was shown from being 40+ seconds ahead of the rest and WFP certainly wasn't hanging about.


[/ QUOTE ]
Totally agree - especially as he would have known from the other riders how many potential problems there were with the course and the ground (which looked horrendous)


----------



## kizzywiz (1 December 2008)

I am so glad I didn't go now, poor Mary, its just dreadful.  My OH is a groundsman, when I told him where they were holding this event he was really suprised, &amp; expressed concern that the ground just wouldn't be suitable for horses.  Apparently the pitch in the stadium is on pallet type things, this enables them to simply lift up the whole pitch &amp; move it if necessary for events which don't require grass.  He was concerned that there would not be enough of a root structure to give a good footing, seems sadly that he was right.


----------



## JJ1987 (1 December 2008)

Glad to see they've taken the photos of Mary and Cavvy at the end down from that website - long time coming. Awful that there is still a video on a website with the round on although she looked like she was riding a really good round up until that point


----------



## Tanta (1 December 2008)

Interesting comment above on the ground - my OH watches the rugby a lot, and said that the ground there was v slippy for recent matches, and he also commented on the grass being on pallets, which he thought were only about 10 inches deep, so not like real turf (which they cant grow successfully there anyway as it would not get enough light).

So very sad that the accident had to happen to probably the most popular and highly respected rider there, with a truly lovely and genuine horse.


----------



## beckypj (2 December 2008)

What gets me about the whole thing is the sheer stupidity of it. Yes, I like the idea of Freestyle dressage to music, I find watch the same test over and over again at Burghley can be boring, brilliant as it is. But the rest of the event? No. These eventers are used to galloping across the country, not being confined to a stadium. Even SJ in 3 days is outside and in a larger area. It must have been like asking a marathon runner to suddenly sprint 60 metres, completely different and out of the horses comfort zone. Oli T was lucky to have come home in one piece, the way he rode. We could quite easily have been taking about an injured Flint Curtis too. But all (!) the finishers were lucky. I think we should write off EE as a horrible, tragic mistake - please don't have it next year as we could lose another one of our Eventing stars..We need to look at getting people excited about Burghley and the like again, increase the prize money (£100k for EE, only £60K for Burghley seems a bit silly to me!), maybe bring in freestyle dressage. Cavvy was amazing to watch, and we can't afford to see another horse cut off in his prime, with so much more yet to give.


----------



## bailey14 (2 December 2008)

I know one of the assistant coursebuilders.  He got invited to help build the XC.  He would have been devasted at Cavvy's death.


----------



## KatB (2 December 2008)

I think all the people involved were devestated by Cavvys death. They are all horsey people after all. 

Beckypj I disagree. I think if Mary's accident hadnt happened, the event would have been considered alot more of a success with a few teething problems.... such a horrible accident is bound to tarr the event.


----------



## FFF (2 December 2008)

Lleylyn (sp? 
	
	
		
		
	


	




) I have removed the ! from the end


----------

